# March Mobile Madness, Murfreesboro, TN March 18th



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I totally looked over this one on the MECA schedule. How many people are going to this?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

is it a 1x, 2x, or 3x?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Unless I'm missing something, it's 2X


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm planning to be there.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I might try it. Not sure tho. It'll depend on how the wife's schedule falls cause I don't want to bring a 2 year old and spend the whole day chasing him around.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

MacLeod said:


> cause I don't want to bring a 2 year old and spend the whole day chasing him around.


benadryl and then you can both take a nap in the car


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> benadryl and then you can both take a nap in the car


That's funny. :laugh:


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Benadryl wont work.....he's built up an immunity.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'll be there in SQL. If I don't have the time and/or resources for the needed revisions to my system I may not compete, but I'll be there either way, as it's it's even closer to me than Freezefest was...only a 15 minute drive.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm hoping this to be my first contest. I just need to tidy up a few things, figure out how to tune it and see where it is at that time. I have a couple weeks so it may be doable.

I'm not ashamed to mention this, I also figured out why I was so confused when reading the MECA rules for competition. I was reading the SPL rules instead of the SQL. I'm a such a dumbass.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

bigbubba said:


> I'm hoping this to be my first contest. I just need to tidy up a few things, figure out how to tune it and see where it is at that time. I have a couple weeks so it may be doable.
> 
> I'm not ashamed to mention this, I also figured out why I was so confused when reading the MECA rules for competition. I was reading the SPL rules instead of the SQL. I'm a such a dumbass.


Don't feel bad. I did read the right rules, and I still accidentally made my car legal only for mod and up by virtue of my $3 tweeter pods. I entered 'stock' but was bumped when Vinnie saw my poderrific tweets.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't decide if I'm going to this or not. I got rid of my DMR and swapped in a CD player. It doesn't have time alignment and I didn't think that would be such a big deal but my image is gone without it. I'm not getting the ms8 till April. I would score very, very low the way it is now and that's a 4 hour drive for me to get last place.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

pimpndahoz said:


> I can't decide if I'm going to this or not. I got rid of my DMR and swapped in a CD player. It doesn't have time alignment and I didn't think that would be such a big deal but my image is gone without it. I'm not getting the ms8 till April. I would score very, very low the way it is now and that's a 4 hour drive for me to get last place.


I'll be there, so you probably won't be last


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

pimpndahoz said:


> I can't decide if I'm going to this or not. I got rid of my DMR and swapped in a CD player. It doesn't have time alignment and I didn't think that would be such a big deal but my image is gone without it. I'm not getting the ms8 till April. I would score very, very low the way it is now and that's a 4 hour drive for me to get last place.


Ok, even though I still have no t/a I'm coming anyway. See you there!


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

I hope I'm not going to be alone at this thing...where is everyone?


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

dietDrThunder said:


> I hope I'm not going to be alone at this thing...where is everyone?


Don't worry, I'll be there too. So there will be at least two SQ guys there. 

By the way, if anybody has a charger or inverter, make sure you bring a long extension cord. I think we'll be in the parking lot and you have to reach the side of the building for power.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

Ya I forgot to bring a charger last time. I'll bring a couple, and cords so I can share.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

How'd it go?


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> How'd it go?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


Yeah, I'm kind of wondering as well. Spent this weekend doing some upgrades in preparation of Fool'sFest. I wondering how many showed up.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

bmiller1 said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of wondering as well. Spent this weekend doing some upgrades in preparation of Fool'sFest. I wondering how many showed up.


Well...There was John and Dave in SQL. That is not just the names I could remember...that was all that showed up.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

Ya I had a great time hanging out with John and Kelly (pionkej and Bubba), but it sucked that there were only the two of us "competing." I did get confirmation that the flushed tweets are legal for 'street' (not that I had any significant doubt) so that was good. I also was able to realize a significant increase in the quality of my car, confirmed by feedback from Vinnie so that was good, to get that feedback.

I'm looking forward to getting the new Pioneer hu so that I will have time alignment and stereo eq capability. Not sure if it will be in the car in time for the April Fool's event...we'll see.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Dave and John, I feel bad my dudes, like I let yall down by missing it. I will be at the next one swear...even though my car sounds like **** right now. - Gil


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

pimpndahoz said:


> Dave and John, I feel bad my dudes, like I let yall down by missing it. I will be at the next one swear...even though my car sounds like **** right now. - Gil


THIS HU is shipping this week. Get some!


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

A bit late to jump back in, but just wanted to say I had a good time hanging out as well. I was especially pleased to snag first place in my class. 

Kidding aside, while the turnout was small (which I expected with most people prioritizing SBN over this), the extra one-on-one time with a judge was great. Thanks to Vinny for hanging around and giving input to us.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

dietDrThunder said:


> THIS HU is shipping this week. Get some!


Well that's better then showing up with only an IPOD!! Nice:laugh:


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

dietDrThunder said:


> THIS HU is shipping this week. Get some!


I'm seriously considering this HU but I have another component I'm looking at to help me get closer to getting my car worthy of entering in a contest.


----------

